
Ask HN: Is YC AI track still active? - ahmedaly
I just learned about YC AI track. 
I never seen any link for it before though.<p>Is it still active? 
our startup is chatbot AI for Arabic.
======
sansnomme
Probably sunsetted like their bio track.

